# 2001 Pathfinder Trailer Hitch Recommendations



## mikecel79 (Mar 6, 2005)

I'm looking to put a trailer hitch on my 2001 Pathfinder. I've been looking at Reese and Draw-Tite hitches. Are there any other recommendations? I like the Nissan one how it's well hidden but it's close to $300 where ther others are abut half that. Anyone own either brand and can comment if it is as hidden as the stock Nissan one?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## abomb1 (Jul 27, 2004)

mikecel79 said:


> I'm looking to put a trailer hitch on my 2001 Pathfinder. I've been looking at Reese and Draw-Tite hitches. Are there any other recommendations? I like the Nissan one how it's well hidden but it's close to $300 where ther others are abut half that. Anyone own either brand and can comment if it is as hidden as the stock Nissan one?
> 
> Thanks for any help.


I have a Curt hitch on my 2001. It definitely is not at all hidden though, that spare tire makes the receiver part stick out pretty far.


----------



## mikecel79 (Mar 6, 2005)

abomb1 said:


> I have a Curt hitch on my 2001. It definitely is not at all hidden though, that spare tire makes the receiver part stick out pretty far.


If the receiver sticks out I don't mind. I was more concerned with how far down the tubes of the hitch show. The one in your pictures looks pretty good.


----------



## llado (May 11, 2005)

im not sure how much you want to spend.....try https://www.mynissanparts.com/pc-591-77-towing-accessories.aspx its Nissan brand and its $250. dont know how much shipping would be though


----------



## blitZ (Oct 7, 2004)

You might keep an eye on Ebay, factory hitches show up there occasionally.


----------



## mikecel79 (Mar 6, 2005)

blitZ said:


> You might keep an eye on Ebay, factory hitches show up there occasionally.


Thanks for the Ebay tip. I ddin't even think of looking there. I found a 99 Pathfinder trailer hitch for $50 and it's close by. So my question now is will one from a 99 Pathfinder fit a 2001? I'm pretty sure any of them from 96 - 04 would fit but I wanted to make sure.


----------



## aechel1 (Jun 11, 2013)

I want to get a trailer hitch for my 01 Pathfinder as well...does anyone have more recent recommendations?

Thanks


----------



## 95HB4x4 (Jun 9, 2008)

aechel1 said:


> I want to get a trailer hitch for my 01 Pathfinder as well...does anyone have more recent recommendations?
> 
> Thanks


Uhaul makes a decent hitch for about $150. It's what I have on my Pathfinder.


----------



## aechel1 (Jun 11, 2013)

Yeah that is one option that I am looking at. And they will install everything for a pretty good deal. Did you install your own or have them do it? I am wondering what the difficulty to diy and how to do it.


----------



## 95HB4x4 (Jun 9, 2008)

aechel1 said:


> Yeah that is one option that I am looking at. And they will install everything for a pretty good deal. Did you install your own or have them do it? I am wondering what the difficulty to diy and how to do it.


Its actually not hard to install. If you have someone helping you its alot easier, especially if you have a good impact wrench. The only thing you have to remove is the evap. canister to make more room for one of the bolts, which is on the drivers side close to the rear bumper.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

95HB4x4 said:


> Uhaul makes a decent hitch for about $150. It's what I have on my Pathfinder.


I put a U haul on my sons 1997 and I ordered an off brand made in USA on my 2003.

WARNING : BOTH had wrong threads on one bolt each side, I think it was the most forward bolt. Correct diameter, wrong thread per mm.
On second install I found the correct bolts in my misc parts trays.
So if it binds after a turn or two back it out and check threads.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I would say this is an easy install compared to some sedan installs I have done.


----------



## royzell (Nov 28, 2010)

Auto Wreckers are worth a try too. You can usually get the extra bolts (longer) included too.


----------

